# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Audrey

## audrey.michiko@outlook.fr

Bonjour. J habite dans les Landes. Je dois aller chercher mon petit chiot en Vendée mais je ne sais pas comment y aller. Pourriez vous m aider ?  Merci beaucoup.

----------


## fanelan

Regardez sur Mappy, vous aurez le parcours en voiture et en train.
Sinon regarder sur co-voiturage ou co-trainage ici sur Rescue.

----------

